
Congress is about to reauthorize the Patriot Act - joeyespo
https://medium.com/@fightfortheftr/congress-is-about-to-reauthorize-the-patriot-act-as-part-of-a-must-pass-spending-bill-7e5b6ddb9d05
======
mdorazio
Is there a name for the phenomenon where supposedly temporary measures (like
tolls) have a disturbing tendency to become permanent because they benefit
those in power in some way?

~~~
mikece
Sounds like every production environment I've seen in the last 20 years.
[Stuff] hits the fan -- quick, apply this hastily assembled patch so we have
time to think about how to fix it properly.... except we never do go back to
fix it properly.

~~~
randomframe
I agree, seems like it's always like this. Shady measures are taken up or new
laws approved just for a bit, for that situation, and then they stay forever

